# Anyone still packin' a Model 19?



## Roger Norris (Jul 5, 2008)

I am! My 2/12" Model 19 is a favorite. I was shooting with a friend last year (a confirmed "Glocker") and he was amazed at how fast that little revolver could put 6 *accurate* rounds downrange.


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

I have one and enjoy it


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have an old 19-4 that I like real well. Very accurate and the balance is near perfect.:smt023


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a 4" 66 that I will carry from time to time. Normally, I will cary the 3" 64 though.


----------



## Roger Norris (Jul 5, 2008)

I like those grips Baldy.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My "American Express" (Never leave home without it) gun is my 2 1/2" Model 19, with Eagle Secret Service stocks of rosewood, in a Don Hume holster.

I've got both a Model 442 and a Model 36, but just feel more comfortable with the Model 19.

Bob Wright


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I absolutely love my model 19. Great balance and accuracy. This is very high on the list of guns I'll never part with. There is a turn line and some minor flaking on the cylinder. Other than that, she looks as good as she shoots. I put rosewood grips on it last year. This gun goes to the range at least once a month even though I don't use it for HD or CC. I just love to shoot it.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I carried a 19 for a short time. The coworker that sold it to me got sellers remorse, so I sold it back to him. GREAT Gun. I put Eagle Secret Service grips on it per Bob Wrights recommendation (I of course carried it in a superior Galco holster:mrgreen.
I replaced it with a 686P L frame. Its just not the same.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Roger Norris said:


> I like those grips Baldy.


Thanks. I like a slimmer grip than what S&W puts on then and that's why I got these and they have worked out very well.:smt023


----------



## Roger Norris (Jul 5, 2008)

Where did you get them?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Roger Norris said:


> Where did you get them?


I bought them at a gun show and I haven't a clue as to who made them. I bought the gun and tried them on and they fit good. IIRC they were $35.00 and everything else was $55.00 up. This is one of my range, woods guns mostly. I enjoy it very much. :smt023


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a Model 19 with 4in barrel. I put Pachmayr grips on it back in 1989 (I have smallish hands and the wooden grips all hit my hand wrong), I would never willingly part with this revolver. I have been breaking in a 620, so I have to force myself to leave the 19 at home (or I'd just leave the 620 in its rug). It's a joy to shoot, can drive tacks with it if I take my time.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Finally got a photograph of my rig. Smith Model 19 2 1/2", Don Hume Holster, Galco cartridge case:










As I said earlier, my American Express gun.

Bob Wright


----------

